# An RPO on the D&RGW



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

… the _Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds_ _RR_, that is – not to be confused with that other D&RGW RR.
This is my free-lance 1:20.3 scale version of a “short” railroad post office (RPO) car - typical of the ones used on narrow gauge lines out west. Actually, it’s the same length as my other coaches and combine because it was built on the body and frame of a standard Jackson & Sharp coach from _AMS_. I also obtained an RPO conversion kit from David Gormley of _Rio Grande Models UK _and “spiffed” that up a little bit. Decals are, of course, custom-made by my pal, Stan Cedarleaf.
Here’s the result:

First, the standard “builder’s” photos.

















Then a couple from slightly above, showing roof details.

















An overall quarter shot from the A-end.











DETAILS








In order to create the illusion of a “short” RPO, I made the roof a little shorter and changed the gradually-sloped AMS ends to more of a bullnose shape. I did this by cutting off each stock roof end and carving a new one from a block of balsa wood. Otherwise, the A-end platform is pretty much stock.









For the B-end platform, however, I wanted to follow typical railroad post office security practice and make it blank, to prevent access to the car from the rest of the train. (That’s why the RPO is always the first car in a passenger consist.) Consequently, ladders and a walkway on the roof had to be installed so crewmembers could go up ‘n’ over between the engine and the train. (I bet that was fun on a dark and stormy winter night!) Also, I don’t know if it was ever actually done, but I took it upon myself to move the B-end brake wheel to the other side to accommodate the ladder.









As I have done with all my other AMS passenger cars. I added safety chains and lowered the bolsters on the trucks so that the body would ride closer to the track.









I scratch-built the ladders from brass rod and bar stock. I took four brass bars and soldered them side by side at one end, bent the other ends and drilled the holes for the rungs all at the same time. I then cut off the soldered end and I had four identical verticals for the ladders.










The mailbag hooks were made up from brass rod and tubing and a bit of styrene. I based the design on an original I had seen at Steamtown in Pennsylvania. I suppose most RPOs were equipped with only one of these because it could be removed from one side and used on the other. I decided, however, to put one on both since the hooks are one of the most interesting features of an RPO and when looking at it, you can only see one side of the car or the other anyway. That’s the advantage of “free-lance” design.









A mail slot was also a common feature on RPOs so that town folk could go down to the local depot when the train was in and make sure their letters were dropped right into a mailbag and sent on their way.









The two stock smoke stacks were modified a bit and one was moved over to the other side so as not to interfere with the walkway. As you can see here in this shot, I used my regular masking tape tarpaper technique (described elsewhere in these pages) to cover the roof.

Now my string of “varnish” is complete. Thanks for looking – your comments and questions would be welcome.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bachmann or Accucraft? 

Looks great. Now, we need a photo of the entire string! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

K -

You're right - it's AMS, not Bachmann. I went back and changed it. Don't know what I was thinking. \


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack,
Nice job on the RPO. Really like the mail bag hooks and ladders, very nice.

Chuck


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just outstanding! 

What did you use for the tarpaper on the roof?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Jack. You're constantly setting standards in model buiding. Added details are fantastic.

Are those modification kits still available?

Doc


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Excellent work! Can someone explain the era and the red color instead of the D&RGW green? 

Andrew


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 

On the D&RG or D&RGW (Decrepit and Rapidly Growing Worse), The cars were originally painted red. The lettering was originally gold with drop shadows. Sometime in the 90s (I believe) the lettering was changed to Ducolux (a gold colored paint) with no drop shadow. Around WW! the scheme was changed to green with ducolux lettering. For the world's fair they painted one engine and a few cars in the "bumblebee" scheme. This was so popular that they kept it on a few cars for the Silverton branch. By the mid fifties the entire train was painted in the bumblebee. They even painted one of the K28s in this scheme. 

So if you count the Durango and Silverton time, the Bumblebee is the longest continuous paint scheme used on the railroad. 

Hope this helps. 

P.S. Great work on the RPO. Looks just like a might have been.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Rich, 
I'm not familiar with all the history. I have some D&RG red cars. 
Did they paint the green boilers on the D&RGW K's at the same time they went to green on the coaches? 

Andrew


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Teriffic Jack, as always. Beyond the details I am very fond of your surface finishes, smooth and realistic weathering and colors 
Hope to see the consist sometime this fall/winter at a show or open house? 

Jerry


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer the questions above:

"What did you use for the tarpaper on the roof?" - Joe

Joe, if you click on my "signature" at the bottom of this reply, it will take you to another website called "4LargeScale" where you will find a series of drop down menus. Click on_ "How-To" _and have a look at the_ "Tarpaper Tutorial"_ therein.

"Are those modification kits still available?" - Doc

Doc, yes. You 'll need to get in touch with David Gormley at Rio Grande Models UK and he will "burn" you one on demand. Caution: it may take a while, depends on his access to the laser cutting machine.

"Can someone explain the era and the red color instead of the D&RGW green?" - Andrew

Andrew, remember, this RPO is on the Dulles & Reston Garden Weeds RR[/i] (which, as I said above, is often confused with that other D&RGW RR.) I've always liked "Pennsy Maroon" as a color for passenger cars, so that's what I chose as my D&RGW's livery. Again, that's the advantage of "free-lancing."

"Hope to see the consist sometime this fall/winter at a show or open house? - Jerry

Jerry, if Clem O'Jevich sets up his modular 1:20.3 layout at the Timmonium Train Show in Baltimore next month, I'll probably be there with my entire passenger consist.

Well, that takes care of that - glad to help. Any more?


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Love it!!! 
What a great looking car and what a super addition to any layout. 
Well done and thanks posting this. 
Cheers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, that takes care of that - glad to help. Any more? 
Do you have any extra passenger car mojo handy? I've had the 4th of my 4-car string sitting unfinished/unpainted for two years now, and no desire to finish the interior on my other two cars either, which have been upwards of 4 years in limbo. 

Later, 

K


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect, Jack. What a treasure. Like others, I'd like to see the rest of the train.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellence.
I like your bottom actuated un-coupling levers.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

_Do you have any extra passenger car mojo handy? I've had the 4th of my 4-car string sitting unfinished/unpainted for two years now, and no desire to finish the interior on my other two cars either, which have been upwards of 4 years in limbo. Later, K _


Sorry, Kevin. I used up what little _mojo_ I had left on this one - it's all up to you, li'l buddy.

But here's a tip: (you can take it for what it's worth) - if you frost the widows by spraying DullCote on the inside, you won't have to build an interior. That's what I did with this RPO. )


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Old Iron on 28 Sep 2013 03:55 PM 
Excellence.
I like your bottom actuated un-coupling levers.



Geoff, 

Those come stock on the AMS cars. I just reshaped the hand grips on the ends from round to more of an oval. They work just like the prototype by lifting the coupler pin from either side of the car.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 

Sort of off topic, but the green boilers are (I believe) mostly a 30's and later. Not related to green on the coaches. 

Have heard two stories why they switched to green. 

1) The government was requiring the postal cars to be green, so they painted the rest to match. Either this is not true or was not enforced as other color postal cars are recorded. 

2) It was cheaper. Always a consideration.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding, Jack............... Just outstanding... We've been an Marty's and just now had a chance to check the thread.... 

Super, super job...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

From 'Rio Grande 'Narrow Gauge Varnish' page 19 on the color change, dated September 1918 - 

Basic color changed (from red to green) in order to save an estimated $1.25 per car for materials, plus longer service. 

Color was called Pullman Green. 


Even further back in time to 30 foot long Mail cars built in 1879 were reported as being painted Dark Brown.

Yours Peter.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the car Jack. I have visited your website many times for tips on detailing your work. If I have questions about your other projects, is there a good way to email you or something?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, well ya don't "say" much on these sites, but when you do, it speaks volumes of your modeling skills. Wow, great prose on my part, don't ya think? And yes, I am a writer. Seriously, your RPO is a gem. And I learned a lot about real RPOs in your posts. Thanks. More, please.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Really nice work! Looks great.


----------

